
There Is No Legal Distinction Between a 'Platform' and a 'Publisher' - fyoving
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190613/03172142391/once-more-with-feeling-there-is-no-legal-distinction-between-platform-publisher.shtml
======
zaroth
This is wrong.

Section 230 says that "No provider or user of an interactive computer service
shall be treated as the publisher or speaker of any information provided by
another information content provider" (47 U.S.C. § 230).

So the term “publisher” has a meaning, and the CDA, while not using the
colloquial term “platform” does distinguish interactive computer services
hosting 3rd party content as specifically _not_ being the _publisher_ of that
content.

The word “platform” as a colloquialism for “interactive computer service
hosting 3rd party content” is a valid legal distinction from a “publisher”.

